# INFP or INFJ, or something else? Jungian Cognitive Functions Quiz as done by me



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

@babblingbrook yes that makes a lot of sense as to why he seems very Fi! I was pretty sure he was an enneagram type 1, but I didn't know they became 4 under stress so that's cool and provided a good platform for explaining it 

@AW10 I don't fully understand your system, but the bits I do get fit really well its awesome! Anyone who thinks N is more intelligent than S needs to look at some of your posts because you are actually a fricking mastermind - and an innovative one at that!


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok, this makes sense, and I relate to most of the ISTJ stuff, but then again, I've always felt more F than T. You could say I was raised with music and every time I start to daydream I'm thinking of some lyrics or humming in my head. I can use T, but internally everything seems F. I don't find problmes expressing or understanding my emotions, though I find it hard to control them sometimes, and I'm prone to making fast decisions without thinking about them, which totally seems like F, or I'm wrong?

What if I have some kind of bipolar disorder? I'm constantly in mood swings too, I've learned to control them in a way, but I can be happy and switch to sad very quickly. I am overemotional and feel the pain of others, which seems INFP/INFJ. I can fully relate to INFP's traits as well, I need security badly, but I also need to feel unique and understood. 

Here are some things I don't find in myself from ISTJ's portrait:

*The ISTJ has little use for theory or abstract thinking, unless the practical application is clear*. - Actually, I enjoy and appreciate abstract thinking, I also love theory, even though I sometimes find it hard to grasp.
_*The ISTJ is not naturally in tune with their own feelings and the feelings of others*_. - I am in tune with my feelings, can't say that for others' though - I seem to understand them, but not everytime.
_*The ISTJ is likely to express their affection through actions, rather than through words.*_ - I don't relate to this at all. I'm usually expressing myself through text or speech, I'm not the "action guy".
_*ISTJs have an excellent ability to take any task and define it, organize it, plan it, and implement it through to completion*_. - I'm bad at planning stuff most of the time. I get lost in all the possibilities and find it hard to create to-do lists, and follow them too. I'm not into spontaneous things and I dislike surprises, but I'm not following plans unless we're speaking of work habits, where I love plans _made by others_. I strongly dislike situations where I need to be responsible and have hard times making decisions, so I should be a P type rather than J, unless I'm 100% positive on the topic, but if it's a group decision, I am very unlikely to push my opinion and will probably accept someone else's proposal, even if it's not the best one.
*Their homes are likely to be tastefully furnished and immaculately maintained.* - Just no. I couldn't care less about my home. If everything else is allright in my life, then I might consider furniture and maintenance, but I don't think I will reach such stable situation in my life, and there are countless more important things to worry about.
_*Capable, logical, reasonable, and effective individuals.*_ - I might be capable, but I'm not logical for sure, I don't need logic and reason to comprehend an idea for example, and while I CAN and STRIVE to be effective, I feel myself as too emotional/nostalgic/head-in-the-clouds to be one.

Because I focused on my work habits and behaviour, I might've presented myself as a ISTJ, which could be right when I'm in "work mode". But when I'm not surrounded by tasks, I immediately start to daydream, reminiscence of the past, monitor my surroundings, remember jokes and keep repeating them in my head, start to connect them with the situation around me, start to hum a song and keep doing it, think about the future and depress myself, watch others being happy and content and wonder what it feels to be like them, watch how others talk and start to imagine the situations they're talking about, continue thinking about it and start to make connections with what I know about them and the new information and so forth and so forth. This doesn't sound like an ISTJ at all, does it?

Here's a vivid example from my previous job, I'm copying in from my tumblr:

_For my 600th post, I’ll reblog this in memory of the sparrow I most likely killed while trying to save it a few days ago at work. The poor creature was agonizing on the floor in the warehouse when I saw him - I tried to catch it with a plastic bag and left him for few minutes while I continued working. I was planning to wash it with some water, but when I reopened the bag I saw the dead bird inside. It might have died due to the injuries or a possible heart attack, but I could have suffocated it as well. I never meant to do it harm, but I feel like a killer. Judge me if you want, I think I deserve it._

While on the subject, you could check my tumblr, which I've abandoned for months. I was highly active when I was working on my previous job, where I was mostly alone, and I think a lot of IxFP stuff have left their mark on my posts. Start from the beginning, you'll get the vibe.

So I might be just a too depressed ISTJ, but I simply don't see myself as a T type. What about ISFJ? Haven't read about that type yet... 

I still think I'm mostly INFP, ISFP seems too artistic for me, INFJ sounds more probable... I'm lost again


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

@_MaybeNextTime_ 

Well, don't look at descriptions of types, it will confuse you, since they are full of stereotypes. I don't think I even relate to ISTJ's descriptions, but I wouldn't doubt that I am ISTJ for anything in the world.

Anyway, focus on following four sentences, take them literally, take them as exactly what they say, word for word, and if they relate to you, you are ISTJ, if they don't relate, here is their source to check for other types.



This governs my personality from the foreground: "perceiving an impression of an object"
This assists my personality from the foreground: "exploring the world by a practical sense"
This governs my personality from the background: "experiencing the world from inside to out"
This assists my personality from the background: "seeing a possible meaning of an object"


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

@MaybeNextTime being an F has nothing (yes - nothing!) to do with how emotional you are. It kind of implies that because its called 'feeling' but its not the case. Feeling is a *decision making process* that uses their feelings to weigh up decisions (Fi) or other peoples feelings to weight up a decision (Fe). And its not always moral decisions too, for instance I choose to ride the bus instead of trying really hard to drive, because when I'm driving it just doesn't *feel* right. Not in a way of anything I'm doing whne driving its just not me.

If you turn out to be an INFJ I'll sell you my house for a sock, thats how much I feel like you aren't one! ( this wasn't intentional, but I just noticed I said in this 'i feel like' this is an Fi decision I just made - that I doubt you are an INFJ, no logic whatsoever I haven't even hardly considered INFJ, just I trust my feelings which I got intuitively from you and they told me you aren't INFJ.)

That crow in the bag example wasn't indicative of F really. Half the population is T, so do you think half the population are gonna not care about the bird? No everyone has feelings - but not everyone males decisions based on them. And anyway you have Fi in your third function spot if you're ISTJ - you don't have inferior feeling, so it would still be a significant element in you.

By the way the bit when you say the outside world is less 'feeling' than how you feel inside is totally indicative of you being on the Te/Fi axis rather than the Fe/Ti. All the more reason to think INFP and ISTJ is more likely than INFJ.

Here's an iSTJ description which is probably better (albeit more complicated) than the other portrait you saw

Pierce Presents: ISTJ | CelebrityTypes


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

You are too hard on yourself. You can see it in your writing and in the post from your tumblr. 

I still get ISTJ vibes from you, even with the bits and bows of melancholy (ISTJ's fit the melancholic temperament very well), but don't sweat it too much.

If you're looking for a method to get out of your bad moods you could try the enneagram and use its advice as a tool for self discovery and improvement: https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/personal-growth-recommendations-for-enneagram-type-ones/


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

@AW10 Looking at the PDF you offered, it seems that the difference between INFP and ISTJ is simply what's in the foreground and the background. So if I'm going with Ni+Fe (Harmonizer) first and Si+Te (Planner) second, then I'm INFP, and ISTJ the other way around?

Going only by the PDF and without any specific situations, I should have:

Very high Introverted Sensing, because I'd rely more on the impression rather than the actual appearance. However, actual details will fill my eyes, and then I'll took off with the impression, based on the actual details. Dunno if that makes sense...
if Ni/Ne focuses on the possibilities in front of me, then I should have higher Introverted Intuition, but this depends on what it's all about. Like I stated earlier, I'll reject possibilities of new expiriences in my personal life, and I'm not a careerist, so I don't give importance to those possibilities either. As a whole, I'm not keen on possibilities. However, I will constantly remember the missed opportunities, but in such a way that I'm half beating myself for not taking them, half finding excuses (real or not) for me to validate my choice as the right one. EDIT: aaand I might be confusing possibilities with opportunities. I actually enjoy thinking about possibilities, for example "what if we do it this way, but what if we do it that way, and look, there's a third way" - if that's what is meant by possibilities, then I'm totally Ne. I'm not fixed on looking at every action and seeking a profound meaning behind it, but I'll sometimes search for the reasons why someone did something without an actual need for such a search.
equal Introverted Thinking and Extroverted Thinking - because while I like to go on the long way, I enjoy taking shortcuts as well. My job requires me to have Te and I use it, but I think I enjoy theory more. I've always valued theory more than practice. Furthermore, the world we're living it demands the usage of Te from my point of view, but if there was no hurry, I'd totally go Ti. Now that I've thought of this, I'm almost positive I'm using Ti more.
Higher Fi than Fe - the reason being I'm not good at comprehending things as a whole, I go into details and usually get lost in them. I fail to see the bigger picture and tend to focus on unnesessary tiny pieces. If that has to do with Fi/Fe, Fi should be my preference. I make my own "pictures" instead of using already made ones - and I find it very hard to understand someone else's picture, even though I'll understand and even see reasons for them to have such a picture.

So, my strong functions should be Si, Ne, Ti and Fi. But there's no such combination. I have trouble classifying what my leads are. Looking at the PDF I can relate to INTP at least for the foreground things. Now what?

Thanks again @AW10 @drmiller100 @pearslug @babblingbrook for all your contributions - I've clearly have a lot to learn about the cognitive functions, and I might've made a mistake of jumping into personality types by the stereotypical divisions. Now that all this info is available, I'm gonna re-think it all. I'll appreciate any additional help you can offer


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

I think you're an INFJ, with a high Fi.
Your Ne and Se are low or poorly developed, so you're not an INFP (Fi Ne Si Te) nor ISFP (Fi Se Ni Te).


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

@_MaybeNextTime_ 

*So if I'm going with Ni+Fe (Harmonizer) first and Si+Te (Planner) second, then I'm INFP, and ISTJ the other way around?*

Yes.

-------------

By the way, I have narrowed it down to this:

*ISTJ*Planner [Si + Te]
Harmonizer [Fi + Ne]*INTJ*Conceptualizer [Ni + Te]Composer [Fi + Se]*ISFJ*Protector [Si + Fe]Designer [Ti + Ne]*INFJ*Foreseer [Ni + Fe]Analyzer [Ti + Se]

And I still think that you are ISTJ, if any other type, then INTJ.

I would rather say ISTJ, becasue you still haven't picked the type for you, because you don't jump to conclusions as INTJ does.

Also, have a look at this video:


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

@Karla thanks for you suggestion, but is it possible to be an INFJ and have high Fi? I thought INFJ is all about that Fe, you're confusing me even more 
@AW10 to be honest I am pretty quick to jump to FALSE conclusions, for example I am listening to something and before it's finished I might already have picked my side or placed my verdict on the topic/person. I don't like to judge people, but I'm doing it unconsciously for sure, and later regret I've done it. I could be the first to point fingers, but I guess I'm too polite to do it and since I fear conflicts, I stay silent. I COULD be very judging, but then again when it comes to making important or long-term decisions I enjoy taking my time and preferrably leaving the decision to someone else and just adapt to the new situation. I can easily adapt, though I might struggle mentally with the change.

I've thought about INTJ, but I don't feel like a "mastermind" - I enjoy monitoring and having control, but I constantly fear the outcome of my actions, so I fall back on perceving.

More of myself through the eyes of people around me: many people have told me that they haven't met a person like me. I appeal very illogical, bizzare if you wish to most people, I sometimes have hard times communicating and even fail to understand what the person wants or feels, and it is becoming troublesome at least on my workplace, I've had my fair share of awkward moments... Speaking of awkward moments, I've expirienced them too many times throughout my lifetime, and I feel I have bad luck, or just pick on and remember those times. If anyone here has watched Curb Your Enthusiasm or Louie - my life is VERY similar to the fictious lives of Larry David and Louis C.K. - hence my appreciation of their comedy style.

My favorite subjects while I was in school and college were languages, psychology, biology, music. I disliked math, couldn't comprehend physics, although I adore astronomy, and I had bad times remembering history stuff. All in all my interest, talents and hobbies fully resemble those fitting to INFPs - is INFP completely off the table by now? I might've been hooked on that personality since I've always resulted in it on both short and thorough online tests, having ultra high Introversion, moderate-to-high Intuition, very high Feeling and moderate Perceiving/borderline Judging. I guess I just fell into the stereotypical trap, but then again everything related to INFP feels so close and describing, I just thought that was my type.

I might even be a suppresed Extrovert, I've wondered about this. I enjoy the company of people, but maybe I'm just insecure/self-conscious and I'm pushing my Extroversion down, and then there's my fake reality where I do everything in a way that would please a person that's no longer by my side for over 2 years now...

The reasong I've not already picked a type is because I fear it won't be the right one - I want to pick it and stick with it forever 

Ok, so I just watched the INFJ video now - I can strongly relate to the poor Se, seeing obvious things last, also indulging in things and then react by not living life to the fullest in fear of that indulgence. 

The more and more I dive into congitive functions and personality, the more I think that this could actually be BS to the max, just a scientific type of astrology - because I start to relate to everything. The only thing that's set in stone is my poor Se and maybe Fe. I just thought again of what Karla suggested and it starts to make sense, that whole INFJ with strong Fi...


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

MaybeNextTime said:


> @_AW10_ to be honest I am pretty quick to jump to FALSE conclusions, for example I am listening to something and before it's finished I might already have picked my side or placed my verdict on the topic/person. I don't like to judge people, but I'm doing it unconsciously for sure, and later regret I've done it. I could be the first to point fingers, but I guess I'm too polite to do it and since I fear conflicts, I stay silent. I COULD be very judging, but then again when it comes to making important or long-term decisions I enjoy taking my time and preferrably leaving the decision to someone else and just adapt to the new situation. I can easily adapt, though I might struggle mentally with the change.


Okay, let's take another approach. I am getting more and more convinced that you are ISTJ and I will explain you why precisely. Well, from my point of view. There is a two modes of ISTJ, "super-man mode" and "weak-man mode". "Super-man mode" does everything like a machine set to "turbo mode", he operates super fast and is super productive. "Weak-man mode" procrastinates everything to the death. ISTJ always have periods of "weak-man mode --> sudden emotional push --> sudden change to super-man mode" and periods of "super-man mode --> sudden emotional pull --> sudden change to weak-man mode". However, he needs to experience change slowly and gradually, so those episodes are literally breaking a ISTJ if ISTJ is not used to them.



MaybeNextTime said:


> I've thought about INTJ, but I don't feel like a "mastermind" - I enjoy monitoring and having control, but I constantly fear the outcome of my actions, so I fall back on perceving.


From my point of view, ISTJ enjoy analyzing and that's pretty much all he does 90% of the time; with the note that ISTJ usually needs to have some background to think, like music for example, unless he is stable or in mood for a thinking. Other 10% he is in super-mode during which he does pretty much everything else he does in his life.



MaybeNextTime said:


> More of myself through the eyes of people around me: many people have told me that they haven't met a person like me. I appeal very illogical, bizzare if you wish to most people, I sometimes have hard times communicating and even fail to understand what the person wants or feels, and it is becoming troublesome at least on my workplace, I've had my fair share of awkward moments... Speaking of awkward moments, I've expirienced them too many times throughout my lifetime, and I feel I have bad luck, or just pick on and remember those times. If anyone here has watched Curb Your Enthusiasm or Louie - my life is VERY similar to the fictious lives of Larry David and Louis C.K. - hence my appreciation of their comedy style.


From my point of view, ISTJ is very unpredictable. ISTJ accumulates everything ISTJ experiences and at one point when ISTJ is overloaded, he "explodes" and gets it all out via some totally random action. After "explosion of ISTJ" he becomes "dead" for few hours. He fights that "deadness" with "super-man mode" and then falls back to "weak-man mode" as he becomes exhausted, falls asleep and thus "resets" his brain, so he can start accumulating everything ISTJ experiences again.



MaybeNextTime said:


> My favorite subjects while I was in school and college were languages, psychology, biology, music. I disliked math, couldn't comprehend physics, although I adore astronomy, and I had bad times remembering history stuff. All in all my interest, talents and hobbies fully resemble those fitting to INFPs - is INFP completely off the table by now? I might've been hooked on that personality since I've always resulted in it on both short and thorough online tests, having ultra high Introversion, moderate-to-high Intuition, very high Feeling and moderate Perceiving/borderline Judging. I guess I just fell into the stereotypical trap, but then again everything related to INFP feels so close and describing, I just thought that was my type.


From my point of view, ISTJ accepts something that he can use practically. ISTJ can use "languages, psychology, biology, music" practically, but he can't really use "math, physics" practically.



MaybeNextTime said:


> I might even be a suppresed Extrovert, I've wondered about this. I enjoy the company of people, but maybe I'm just insecure/self-conscious and I'm pushing my Extroversion down, and then there's my fake reality where I do everything in a way that would please a person that's no longer by my side for over 2 years now...


From my point of view, ISTJ needs to perceive new "impressions of an object", but doesn't like socializing too much, since it drains him. So, he likes when he has a chance of perceiving new "impressions of an object". The best scenario is when he can walk and observe random people passing by, he can get tons of new "impressions of an object" just by that. However, if new "impressions of an object" aren't good, his "Fi" steps in and ISTJ has to deal with his "Fi" before he can continue perceiving new "impressions of an object".



MaybeNextTime said:


> The reasong I've not already picked a type is because I fear it won't be the right one - I want to pick it and stick with it forever


From my point of view, ISTJ's ideal life is when he has first defined what his life purpose is and then fulfilled it. Once he has done that, he can enjoy his life to the fullest, not fearing anything, even death. He would simply enjoy life and wait for death to happen. It is achievable ISTJ's dream and I will achieve in it a day or two. My life purpose is to complete my system for life, a system that can provide life guidelines for almost everyone and everything. It is the most universal thing and human mind can make and it so far took me 6 months of thinking in total; 12h per day for a one year.



MaybeNextTime said:


> Ok, so I just watched the INFJ video now - I can strongly relate to the poor Se, seeing obvious things last, also indulging in things and then react by not living life to the fullest in fear of that indulgence.


From my point of view, ISTJ is almost always inside his own inner world. Unless he is looking for a new "impressions of an object".



MaybeNextTime said:


> The more and more I dive into congitive functions and personality, the more I think that this could actually be BS to the max, just a scientific type of astrology - because I start to relate to everything. The only thing that's set in stone is my poor Se and maybe Fe. I just thought again of what Karla suggested and it starts to make sense, that whole INFJ with strong Fi...


No offense, but people who can say "INFJ with strong Fi" doesn't know a first thing about cognitive functions. If you are "INFJ with strong Fi" you will be in mental institution. You brain will be broken beyond repair. Being "INFJ with strong Fi" would mean that you have a brain that is trying to split himself in two parts, since he has one part that operates exactly the opposite from the another part and both parts needs to be strong (Strong Fi as sentence says it is + Strong Fe as a part of a INFJ type). So, believe me when I say that "MBTI Cognitive Functions" are something real. Only reason you think that they are BS is because you have fallen in trap I was trying to avoid you get in. You need to find a good explanation of them. Well, type descriptions and cognitive functions descriptions is like saying that "2 + 2 = CIEL(SQRT(SQRT(8))) * ((SQRT(16) + 1) DIV 2)" and a good explanation of types and cognitive functions is like saying "2 + 2 = 4". With my explanation, you know exactly how much "2 + 2" is, you don't need to explore more; I am giving you the most direct explanation of MBTI that you can ever get.

-----------------------------------

Anyway, give yourself time to consider being ISTJ and you will soon start to like it. I have been through the same jouney on which you are right now. However, it was harder for me, since I have defined a "hard" life purpose, forcing me to explore everthing. So, instead of considering INFP, I have been INFP. So, instead of considerin Extraversion, I have been ENFP, and so on.


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

~PerC started duplicating post for some reason~


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

~PerC started duplicating post for some reason~


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

ISTJ is definitely the best fit, since you don't seem to use much Ne or Ni or Fe, but remember everyone is an exception to the rule.


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

@AW10 You're trying to convince me so hard that I'm starting to question your motives 

Maybe I should pause on the whole personality thing for now. It's actually easier if you don't think about it at all and just accept everyone as an individual. I definitely have "ISTJ periods", but then again INFP has those functions in the background, and I fit the INFP picture. I might just be a lazy, procrastinating, OCD+ADD ISTJ in the end...

The sad part is I'm not looking for a purpose in life, nor do I see one fitting for me. I get new ideas and discover opportunities, I enjoy the high that the thought of them is giving me, but I soon find enough cons to reject them. For me the only valid point in life is being able to share it with somebody you love. All other things are meaningless. And if you fail at this like I did, then you simply become an empty shell living in vain. 

Thank you all again for your contribution, I think you represented your cases to the fullest and I have enough food for thought.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

MaybeNextTime said:


> @AW10 You're trying to convince me so hard that I'm starting to question your motives
> 
> Maybe I should pause on the whole personality thing for now. It's actually easier if you don't think about it at all and just accept everyone as an individual. I definitely have "ISTJ periods", but then again INFP has those functions in the background, and I fit the INFP picture. I might just be a lazy, procrastinating, OCD+ADD ISTJ in the end...
> 
> ...


You're so deep! :hypnotysed:
Maybe because your two most used functions are perceiving functions, that's why you're between P/J
Your Ne is weak, BUT your Ni is after your Fi. You're somehow INFP, even when it isn't Ne


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

MaybeNextTime said:


> Maybe I should pause on the whole personality thing for now. *It's actually easier if you don't think about it at all and just accept everyone as an individual.*


Exactly, perceive everyone as a subject and your life will be wonderful.

In the meantime, you may want to consider MBTI 2.0 I have recently created.


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

I've settled with ISTJ, because it just fits and I'm actually happy to call myself one  In "leisure mode", however, my tertiary and inferior functions kick in and then I become pseudo-INFP. It's a win-win!

Thanks again to everyone who contributed and to those who felt like giving their opinion but chose not to because it might confuse me 

Edit:
I just retook the Enneagram Quiz - my previous result was 1w2, my current is 6w5 - "The Loyal Sceptic". The description makes total sense to me. The trifix is 6w5, 1w9 and 3w2.

In a nutshell, my sane self should be an ISTJ 6w5, while my alter ego/depressed state is INFP 1w2. Hope this helps anyone who is struggling with their personality!


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

Here are my latest (and probably correct) results from the JCF test, if anyone is interested:

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
_Introverted Sensation_ (*Si*) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.08
_Extroverted Thinking_ (*Te*) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.01
_Introverted Thinking_ (*Ti*) ||||||||||||||| 6.92
_Introverted Feeling_ (*Fi*) |||||||||||||| 6.25
_Extroverted Feeling_ (*Fe*) |||||| 2.22
_Introverted Intuition_ (*Ni*) || -0.055
_Extroverted Sensation_ (*Se*) || -0.985
_Extroverted Intuition_ (*Ne*) || -1.73

Your _Introverted Sensation_ (*Si*) is very developed.
Your _Extroverted Thinking_ (*Te*) is very developed.
Your _Introverted Intuition_ (*Ni*) is moderate.
Your _Introverted Thinking_ (*Ti*) is moderate.
Your _Extroverted Feeling_ (*Fe*) is moderate.
Your _Introverted Feeling_ (*Fi*) is moderate.
Your _Extroverted Intuition_ (*Ne*) is low.
Your _Extroverted Sensation_ (*Se*) is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ISTJ*
or Second Possibility: *ESTJ*
or Third Possibility: *ISTP*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
*Si* - *Te* - *Ti* - *Fi* - *Fe* - *Ni* - *Se* - *Ne*


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

*Which typically comes first for you: work, or play?*

*Which describes you better: carefree, or intense?*

*Which best describes your political beliefs: liberal, centrist, or conservative?*

*Does it bother you when people are late?*

*Which do you put more weight in: science, faith, or both equally?*

*Which describes you better: more warm-hearted, or cool-headed?*

*As a personality, are you more passive, active, or balanced?*

*Are you generally able to forgive and forget?*

*Do you like dogs? Would you consider owning a dog as a pet?*

*How much would you enjoy hosting a big, crazy party?*

*Are Goth chicks more sexy, or more lame?*

*How do you feel about kids (precious, okay, revolting, indifferent to them)?*

*Could you date someone who was really quiet?*

*Which of the following types of intelligence do you most value: logical/mathematical, social/interpersonal, or visual/spatial/artistic?*

*How shy would you say you are?*

*When deciding what is right and wrong are you more emotional, logical, religious, or something else?*

*Outside of work and school, how inclined are you to investigate something that interests you?*

*When it comes to right and wrong, which of the following has the greatest impact on your belief system: religion, family/friends, laws, or self interest?*

*Which word describes you better: private or social?*

*When planning future activities with your significant other(s), do you generally like to take the lead?*

*Is the left or right hemisphere of your brain dominant?*

*Do you typically speak and write in a clear, precise manner?*

*How often do you try new things (food, activities, music, whatever)?*

*Do you mind getting really dirty working/playing outside?*

*When facing a complicated situation, can you easily put yourself in another person's shoes and consequently see things from his or her point of view?*

*Do you care about other people's suffering?*

*Are you annoyed by people who are super logical?*

*Are you almost always on time?*

*Which do you cause more of: order, or chaos?*

*Would speaking in front of a large group make you nervous?*

*How frequently do you drink alcohol?*

*Are you careful with your money?*

*Which of the following has the biggest influence on your behavior: reason/observation/empiricism/trial-and-error, tradition/faith/upbringing/heritage, or emotion/intuition/instinct?*

*How important is it that your partner be willing and able to participate in meaningful philosophical conversations?*

*If you had to choose one, which would you rather have: great sex, great friends, great love, or great ideas?*

*Which is worse: being too much of a dreamer, or too cynical?*

*What size party would you prefer to attend: a few close friends, 5 - 20 people, 20 - 100 people, or more than 100 people?*

*How do you feel about germs: obsessed (you bleach anything you can't trust), careful (you wash my hands and cover your sneezes), polite (you always wash up when someone's watching), or unconcerned (you don't actively lick doorknobs)?*

*How high is your self confidence: very high, higher than average, average, or below average?*

*How much do you procrastinate?*

*If someone asked what "wherefore" in the line “Wherefore art thou Romeo?” meant, what would you respond with: why, where, how, or who cares / wtf?*

*In a conversation are you usually listening or waiting to speak?*

*Do you ever feel socially awkward?*

*Do you space out or daydream a lot?*

*How frequently do you go out of your way to make others feel appreciated?*

*Do you like to be the center of attention?*

*Are you attracted to dangerous situations?*

*Are you likely to make long, friendly conversation with strangers?*

*Could you date someone who was really messy?*

*Do you usually blurt things out, or do you think carefully before speaking?*

*Which of the following characters best represents your personality: Garfield (apathetic and sarcastic), Bugs Bunny (creative & versatile), Batman (quiet problem-solver), or Mickey Mouse (cheery & energetic)?*

*If a photographer approaches you on the street and asks to take your picture, do you pose for them or politely refuse?*

*If you were going away for two weeks, when would you start packing: at least 2 days before, the day before, the same day, or not at all?*

*Do you pick up after yourself (always, when you have the time, no, or someone else does it)?*

*Would you be willing to adopt a child?*

*Do you enjoy finding out what makes things work the way they do?*

*How often are you open with your feelings?*

*Do you prefer your social plans settled and decided, or tentative?*

*Are you more cheerful (have a positive outlook), meh (have ups and downs), or annoyed ("the world sucks")?*

*How open are you to trying new things in bed: very (will try anything once), open (but not too crazy), hesitant, or not at all?*

*Do you often have a hard time thinking of things to talk about?*

*Do you believe reason is more important than emotions in solving problems?*

*In which climate zone would you prefer to live: tropical (love the heat), mediterranean (warm, but not too hot), temperate (everything in moderation), subarctic (love the cold and snow)?*

*Could you date someone who needs a great deal of alone time?*

*Do you keep a budget (of your finances)?*

*Are you an intellectual (loves learning for its own sake)? Do you find learning boring?*

*Are you more talented, or hardworking?*

*Can you name five living poets and the title of one book by each? Poets, but not titles? Five Poets, even if dead?*

*Which of the following if your greatest motivation in life thus far: love, wealth, expression, or knowledge?*

*Do you like wild parties?*

*Would you rather win a Nobel Prize, a Grammy/Oscar/Tony/Emmy, a Super Bowl (or other sports championship), or the lottery?*

*If your significant other put on a slow song and asked you to dance, would think it was romantic, corny, or not your kinda thing?*

*Does silence make you uncomfortable?*

*If a government were brutally oppressing you, would you organize a peaceful resistance, join the oppressive government, escape to a benign power, or break out the .50 sniper rounds?*

*How messy are you?*

*How often do you use Facebook?*


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow, buddy, those are like 76 questions  But I'll be happy to answer them, though in three parts. Here's Part 1:



lemurs said:


> *Which typically comes first for you: work, or play?* - It really depends. If I'm on my workplace, I'll work. If I'm at home, and if there's no hurry and no deadlines, I'll probably procrastinate with something. If I'm working on something, I'd like to finish it before I relax, and my relaxation is mostly on the computer or listening and playing music. Sometimes I'll read a book, I'll go outside...
> 
> *Which describes you better: carefree, or intense?* - I'm definitely intense. I'm anxious, I'm worried - not at all a laidback type which enjoys himself. If all the work is done, and there's nothing left to do but to relax, I'll still won't be carefee, because I always have something on my mind. And if everything's going according to plans and there are no problems, I'll prompty reach into my big bag of fails and bring myself back to earth
> 
> ...


I'll answering the other questions tomorrow.


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

Tomorrow is today, better late than never... Here's part 2 of 3:



lemurs said:


> *Are you annoyed by people who are super logical?* - _You could say that. While I tend to be logical at first, the undeveloped feeling functions do kick in soon enough to mess with my reasoning. In a depressed mood, this is almost instant, but when I'm (kind of) sane, I could be one of the most logical thinkers out there - even if it's not everyone's logic that I'm applying. I seem to have developed my own logic that's pretty reflective of my beliefs/morals/ethics/bla-bla. Other people's well-being and comfort is usually put before mine, but underneath I'm selfish to the point where I start to hate myself... Back to the question - I'd get annoyed when the other person is more logical than me, and is somehow winning the argument, simply because I haven't learn to lose/I'm afraid to lose. I feel pretty comfortable when I'm laying down the logic in the conversation, then throwing it all away, then putting it all back. Yeah._
> 
> *Are you almost always on time?* - _I'm almost always a little bit late. I tend to procrastinate in a weird way, and I'm rarely early for an event. I live in a somewhat big town, but all the places are in about half-an-hour-reach by public transport. For example, if I have to be somewhere at 8'o clock, I'd start to prepare around 7. Then I'll usually start to remember completely irrelevant stuff, start to rearrange things around me, fall into memory trips and what-not. By the time I've put myself together, it's around 7:30. I start to panic, blame myself for being stupid and not responsible, rush everything and get outside with about 15 minutes to 8. I'd get a bus or a taxi if it's getting too late, and most of the time I'll be where I have to be either just on time or a tiny bit late. I hate this whole series of events, but it's painfully repetitive in my daily schedule._
> 
> ...


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

Part 3 of 3, glad I've finally answered all of the questions, 5 months after they were asked. Talk about dedication...



lemurs said:


> *Do you prefer your social plans settled and decided, or tentative?* - _100% settled. Although if I'm prepared to go out, I won't mind meeting a friend, if it doesn't mess with something else I've planned to do. I would put a social relation before going shopping, to be honest. Or at least go shopping with that friend  But I definitely feel more comfortable if I know I'm meeting with someone at least a day in advance._
> 
> *Are you more cheerful (have a positive outlook), meh (have ups and downs), or annoyed ("the world sucks")?* - _You could see me smile or laugh around people I'm comfortable with, but I have a solid pessimistic outlook on MY life. The world does not suck if you were in my shoes, it's my life and the choices I've made than make it suck for ME. I'm annoyed when things that SHOULD work do not, but I've grown up enough to not get angry at most things. Most of the time I'm looking serious and focused, at least when I'm alone. And when I look annoyed, I might not be. But we all go through that..._
> 
> ...


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

MaybeNextTime said:


> I'll explain my thought process through the *Jungian Cognitive Functions Quiz* found at this site, feel free to share your thoughts (...)
> Thanks for those who soldiered on and read the whole thing!


I have (after seeing the link in your signature) and I cannot see how on earth you ended up at ISTJ later if this first post by you here is accurate. That post is totally Ni+Fe, Ni>>>Ne, Fe>Fi (preferred consciously), INFJ.

Wow, typology...


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

First of all, let me state once again (if I have not done this already) that English is not my native language, so any strange sounding expression or lack of logic can, and probably should be, attributed to that instead of jumping to conclusions about my personality/mental state 

Since I've taken a great deal of thinking about my confused and disturbed mind, and I've been "diagnosed" "again" by a close person as suffering from a "mix of schizophrenia, psychopathy and sadism" (to which I was, and I'm still, speechless), I decided to post one more test done by me. I'm taking the keys2cognition one, which I've taken throughout the last months with pretty coherent results. Here they are:

_24.10.2015:_ *Si*(47.3), *Ti*(36.8), *Fi*(35.8), *Te*(31.9), *Fe*(30.1), Ne(23), Ni(18.7), Se(15.6) - tested as *ISTJ*/ESTJ/ISFJ

_20.11.2015:_ *Si*(46.1), *Ti*(41.5), *Fi*(37.7), *Te*(36.7), Fe(26.7), Ne(21.8), Se(14.4), Ni(14.3) - tested as *ISTJ*/ESTJ/ISFJ

_15.12.2015:_ *Si*(46.9), *Ti*(39.6), *Te*(37.4), *Ne*(34.6), *Fi*(34.3), Fe(24.5), Se(16.3), Ni(6) - tested as *ISTJ*/ESTJ/INTP

_31.12.2015:_ *Si*(49.6), *Te*(42.3), *Ti*(35.4), *Fi*(34.1), Se(24.3), Ne(22.2), Fe(19), Ni(12.7) - tested as *ISTJ*/ESTJ/ISFJ

_01.02.2015:_ *Si*(47.8), *Te*(44.5), *Ti*(37.3), *Fi*(32.3), Ne(22.3), Fe(21.3), Se(20.3), Ni(14) - tested as *ISTJ*/ESTJ/ISFJ

_18.03.2015:_ *Si*(45.8), *Te*(40.4), *Ti*(38.4), *Fi*(37.3), Ne(27.3), Se(19.4), Fe(18.3), Ni(12.9) - tested as *ISTJ*/ESTJ/INTP

However, things do not click within, as usual... 
* *




If introverted thinking is subjective logic, then it describes the train of thoughts in my head better than extroverted thinking. If extroverted thinking is finding the quickest way to solve problems instead of reviewing different scenarios and delving into the problem, then this is what I experience. I have some issues with my introverted sensing - although everything that's stated about it corresponds with my way of thinking and cognitive preference, I might be using Ni, but failing to describe it. The types I have in mind are INTJ and INFJ. The other possibilities are INTP/ISFJ, since they can have those Si-Ti loops I think I might be experiencing. I hold a very, very weird value system, where Christianity and elements of "this world" are intertwined in an unpleasant way. I guess I want to believe in God, but in the same time I am scared there might not be one, but I know this could be a trap set to undermine our faith. I want to believe and follow God, but I do not seek eternal life. The most precious thing in my life is a person which I've clearly hurt, but I never did that on purpose. I might reunite with her again, but I'm pretty sure this won't make me really happy - because I fear that nothing can. This alone is enough to hurt the person next to you to the point of him/her not wanting to have anything to do with you. And I do love her and want to be happy - and she clearly cannot be happy if she's with me.


 But enough with my stories...

I'm taking the keys2cognition test again, this time writing down my thoughts as I answer. 

_Not Me | Little Me | Somewhat Me | Mostly Me | Exactly Me_

I just realised I have 46 questions, which would make this post too hard to read, so I'll chop it down into several parts. Here's Part 1 (statements 1-10):

1. Freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses as they come up. - *Little Me* - _to be honest, I don't experience gut/physical impulses, or I simply dismiss them. For example, most of the time when I'm around people, I might feel like saying something, but then I undergo an internal censorship, and ultimately stay silent. Sometimes I've had enough of this BS and simply say what I wanted to say. Most of the time I'll make a witty remark - I'll just try to say something funny - but I'll do it only if I'm sure somebody would get it and/or laugh at that joke. If noone will, I'll probably stay quiet. If I'm on a roll, I might try hard to follow up, almost like I'm doing a stand-up, and this is just plain daily conversation. Why? Just my messed up brain...
_

2. Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest. - *Somewhat Me* - _because I'm both doing and not doing that. I can offer such ideas constantly, if that wouldn't annoy the crap out of everyone around, and because it would, I don't do it. Still, the ideas come, and go. I'm actually dismissing any potential, since I'm emotionally stuck and I don't care about my life. I would like to optimise everything in my workplace, but since I have to deal with coworkers and I will do anything to avoid conflicts, I mostly keep my mouth shut, unless it would come out as funny in their minds, and that's when I will toss the ball._

3. Determine success by measurement or other objective method such as the time taken. - *Somewhat Me* - _it really depends on what is the definition of "success" in this context. I actually remember answering this one with a score of 4 or 5, because I was thinking straight, BUT I actually don't measure it like this. For example, I'm not judging someone's work by the time it took them to finish it - but it really depends on what type of work are we talking about. If they should've done something in 30 minutes, then yeah, it would be pretty clear that the success would be measured in time. I can also be very subjective when it comes to assessing someone's work - if I like that person, I might come up with a valid excuse for them not following rules/"the plan", but if I don't like them, I would quickly point out and judge some aspect of their thinking. Most of this is done solely in my head, of course - I hesitate to speak my thoughts out loud - quite the opposite of my online behavior..._

4. Feel inclined to be responsible for, and take care of, others' feelings. - *Somewhat Me* - _this is a very important moment in my thinking, and it might point out to some mental disorder. I don't seem to care much about people close to me - the closer they are, the less interested I seem to be in helping or comforting them. I can walk a mile for a stranger in need, but I will make excuses in attempt to deflect interaction with relatives or "friends" (I don't really have a true friend, even though there are people that fit the description). I might be incapable of experiencing true emotions, since I'm either thinking the whole thing through, or I'm just letting it pass by without focusing on it. My ill-fated relationship could have something to do with this, I suppose. I hurt the only person I love (if I'm able to love) to the point she just gave up on us. I got hurt as well, but I realise it's my fault, and I feel awful. I cannot feel that person's true feelings, but I feel sorry for what I did. Or so I think. I really wish her happiness and peace, and I'll gladly help her achieve whatever she truly wants, but she just does not need me anymore. I miss her sorely and think of her every single day, something I attribute to love as I see it. I don't want to cage her, don't want her all for myself. She does not belong to me and I have accepted that long ago. But enough of this. At work or in other social interactions, I tend to avoid direct and natural conversations, I cringe when someone tries to cheer me up or offer some emotional help, since they just don't understand and cannot help me in any way. People are just trying to be friendly, and I can sometimes be quite the jerk. From their perspective, it's no wonder that I present myself as a very disturbed man. If I could really feel, I would probably want to take care of other's feelings, but since I cannot take care of my own, and seemingly I don't care much about others, I guess this should not be "somewhat me". However, being polite is a default state for me, and I think I feel responsible for what others feel. Since I know I can make everyone around me very uncomfortable because of my issues, I feel kind of guilty about it and try to help others. I cannot offer any "emotional help, though, so it all goes nowhere as usual._

5. Experience a premonition or foresee the distant future. - *Little Me* - _I know this statement is linked to Ni, and I wish I could foresee things. Of course, I can't - the only thing I was ever able to do is to predict that things are going to fall apart any moment, right before they do. Not a hard prediction to make, since things usually go south when I'm involved, or such is my attitude towards the future, which should be a sign of weak Ne. But what do I know..._

6. Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to. - *Exactly Me* - _This is one of my strengths. I have a very distorted view of the world, but I usually don't miss details and don't need to pay extra attention to spot if things are arranged accordingly or something like that. My extroverted sensing is very low, though, so I can miss obvious things while I'm drowning in thoughts/impressions. Especially if it's about feelings._

7. Be guided by a definition, logical deduction, or other nugget of reasoning. - *Exactly Me* - _Give me a concrete definition, and I will cite it and stand behind it. I constantly seek logic, even if it sounds illogical to most people. I usually search for reasons and I can always qucikly point out a possible reason why someone has done something, for example. I blame my Eneagramm group for this one (6). When someone is made fun of or attacked by anybody, I immediately take the defending side and start to think about reasons and excuses for that person, even if they have done something awful and others have right to accuse them. I don't like this trait of mine, but I do tackle with it on a daily basis. I try not to judge anyone, since I know how easy is for anyone to instantly judge me for so many stuff._

8. Feel strongly that something is good or bad. - *Mostly Me* - _I think I experience this, since I have a rather black-and-white view of our world (or at least "my world" as I see it). I can immediately tell if something is good or bad from a Christian point of view. I'm not sure if there are any other viable points of view. If there is no God, there is no guidance to what is goor or bad. Everything one does or desires would be good, and thus justified, in their eyes, and this would cause pure chaos. If there is no God, there is no point in trying to achieve peace or some sort of common goal. This might sound stupid - well, that's me._

9. Compassionately take on someone else's needs as your own. - *Little Me* - _this almost goes to "Not Me", but I guess I should have some compassion buried deep within. Even though I show little care for others, I am there to help people, if I can in some way. That being said, I'm not sure if I can perceive the needs of others. Nope, come to think of it, I really cannot understand them unless I've been told exactly what the other person needs. This is not good, another sign of a possible mental disorder._

10. Construct an argument to convince someone using evidence clearly in front of you both. - *Mostly Me* - _If I'm arguing, I tend to make it a "fair fight". I will point out the evidence so that the opposing side is aware of it and includes them in their pleading. As I'm thinking about this, I'm starting to suspect this has to do with objectivity/subjectivity. If so, my arguments should be subjective, therefore I'm not using evidence clear for both parties, nor should I be trying to prove my point. Again, I'm confused..._

I think that's enough for now, I'm doing the rest of the test another day. Feel free to comment, ridicule, preach or whatever's on your mind about my personality/disorders.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

MaybeNextTime said:


> 6. Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to. - *Exactly Me* - _This is one of my strengths. I have a very distorted view of the world, but I usually don't miss details and don't need to pay extra attention to spot if things are arranged accordingly or something like that. My extroverted sensing is very low, though, so I can miss obvious things while I'm drowning in thoughts/impressions. Especially if it's about feelings._


Wait so you don't miss things or you miss things? You first said you don't then you said you do.


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

You're right, I'm contradicting myself. My point is that I tend to miss on obvious things, as in things most people would see right away. And by most people I'm probably reaching for those blessed to have stronger intuition. What I wanted to say is that I pay close attention to details that matter to me. If they matter to others, it's a win-win. Most of the time, of course, they don't. On the other hand, most of the "fine print" in social interactions remains unseen by me.
TL;DR - I'm pretty counter-intuitive, which should make it even more clear I'm probably the ISTJ I thought I am not so long ago. Unless my intuition is super weird. Or I am the super weird one. Probably the latter.

Speaking of TL;DR, here comes Johnny with Part 2 of the quiz:

11. Achieve a metamorphosis, definitive insight, or powerful vision of change. - *Little Me* - _I'm tempted to say Not Me, but I believe I'm capable of doing that, under the right circumstances. I'm guessing this statement is related to Ni, which should be my weakest and least used function. Having said that, I sometimes question the sensing side of my dominant introverted function. I seek security and stability, hence I'm not prone to big changes, and there has to be pretty big motivating factor involved, for me to even think about it. I can "metamorph" if this would help me to understand my significant other, for example. Not much else, though. If I have any visions, they are quickly surrounded by doubts and insecurities, so it's really hard for me to break chains - I can do it only if I feel I really should. The process itself is pretty simple and straightforward, and would be done in a split second._

12. Compare an experience against a storehouse of familiar experiences to find what's reliable. - *Exactly Me* - _This statement is either Mostly Me or Exactly Me, and I have to go with the latter. If this is the epithome of Si, then I'm mostly using this function. I always pile up information in my head, which then serves as a database for comparison - so I'm like an antivirus program - as long as I have the required definition, I will detect the malicious string - if I don't, I'm in desperate need of an update. When I'm doing something that requires fixed initial information and does not change as a process, I'm in my zone. If I'm in a dynamic situation, I'm the deer in front of your truck - I need information and time to digest it. Once the info is properly sorted and everything clicks, this facility is ready for manufacturing high-quality goods  _

13. Remain in touch with what you want for yourself, what motivates you, and what is good. - *Mostly Me* - _Is this Fi, is this just fantasy? I don't quite get this statement, to be honest. Who doesn't acknowledge what motivates them? What is good depends on your morals, I guess, so if this statement refers to you remaining in touch with your morals, then yes, that's mostly me. Maybe I should mark these ones with Not Me as stated in the instructions..._

14. Apply leverage to a situation to solve a problem impersonally using minimal effort. - *Mostly Me* - _This has to be the most confusing statement for me in this whole thing. What kind of leverage? If I'm facing a problem that needs solving, I'm going for the quickest way that would preferably please both sides. If there is some kind of a rule involved, I would cite it and go with it, as long as it's clear and objective. Rules are the best  If there are no rules, and I have to decide, I'll go with what I feel is right. But this does not say anything, come to think of it. Minimal effort sounds like an optimised process, which is right up my alley,so I'm going with Mostly Me, even though it should be either Exactly Me or Not Me. Whatever, man._

15. Enjoy the thrill of action and physical experience in the present moment. - *Little Me* - _The only time I will enjoy the present moment is if I'm sharing it with someone I care for. I'm not into physical activities - not in a couch potato way, but I'm not the guy that needs to move just to feel alive. This should be a Se phrase, which I'm not completely foreign to, but it's not what I'm used to in the past years. Ideally, I would prefer to enjoy these stuff, it would make life easier instead of overthinking and spending your life in solitude. I'm working on this._

16. Enjoy playing with random interconnections and patterns. - *Somewhat Me* - _I am a fan of references, as long as I'm aware of what you're talking about - I give big credit for those. If we're talking about Ti here, this is another pivotal point in my typing confusion. While I'm usually going for a quick solution by using Te, sometimes I go into "deep thought" mode. If I'm an ISTJ, this should be either Si or Fi emulating that Ti - but is browsing through your memory bank and analysing your thoughts just your Si working in background, much like the Windows Search function that lags your system by continiously checking for new files exactly when you don't need it to lag? Sometimes (more than "rarely" and less than "more often than not") I delay my decisions so I can clearly think about the issue from several points of view. I do feel, however, that my Ji should be more Fi than Ti, simply because I might forgo pure logic for internal values or emotional state, and Fi does combine quite nicely with Te. That's all fine, but my care for others (if it really exists, though) should be represented by Fe, which goes with Ti. So I guess I'm probably torn between ISTJ and ISFJ at this point. If we were talking about Ne in this statement - well, it's not my forte, and you could say I'm a little jealous of those who can play with that creature whenever they feel like it. I'm pointing at you, xNFPs. Life is easy for you  _

17. Recognize and usually adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along. - *Little Me* - _Another difficult phrase for me to fully understand. I have trouble recognizing feelings, I'm pretty sure about that. Social norms are pretty easy to understand and follow, values are person-specific. I recognize other's values, but rarely adhere to that, at least where I live/work. Shared feelings is kind of a strange concept for me - if we're talking about feelings shared by two people, ok, but more than that and it gets just weird. It starts to sound like traditions in the way people celebrate pagan holidays, which I cannot stand. Social norms are OK to follow as long as they don't clash with my inner values. In a nutshell, I recognize most of those stuff, but rarely adhere to them._

18. Conceive of a comprehensive plan to maximize progress toward multiple goals at once. - *Not Me* - _Multitasking is something out of my reach. I'm good in sticking to one thing and doing it well (hopefully). Give me a second order that needs to be accomplished simultaneously, and you'll end up with a non-responsive program. I think I'm good at planning, but definitely not towards mutliple goals at once. That being said, if we're talking planning something that includes solving additional problems, this is me. I try to plan and do stuff in a way that would provide efficiency that extends beyond the direct target... maybe? Now I doubt the validity of this, because I cannot give a proper example, even though I'm sure I do it._

19. Freely enjoy doing what you want for your own personal happiness. - *Somewhat Me* - _I enjoy happiness, yes... what? However, I won't do it if it hurts someone. And who would, for that matter? If it's hurting someone, how can you be happy? Silly statements...or silly me for not getting it._

20. Concisely reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving. - *Not Me* - _I'm not sure what that really means. When I solve a complex problem, I would try to look at it from different perspectives, I want to see it from several points of view, try to foresee possible consequences (and usually fail to do it). I guess this one is not me, that's why I'm putting a Not Me - but it might be me. I need more information and definitions._

Can this topic get any more boring? I'll try to raise the bar in a few days


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

@SolusChristus

anything wrong with INTP?


----------

